# Further education



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Stevel6416 said:


> Hi everyone I've been an electrician for about 5 years now and I love the work I am looking to get into more systems work like security and fire alarm and building automation so I was wondering if anyone knew of good training courses to get me started in the right direction. I have experience installing some of these systems but I would like to learn more and get some certifications. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


Your local distributor of said equipment is where you should start. The manufacturers often have training seminars etc available.


----------

